# Weird blueness on 669



## Karalee (Jul 11, 2005)

Yes my film finally arrived, loaded it up and everything and went to print, and so far I have 6 very blue polaroids   Ive fiddled with the slide printer settings but I believe its the actual film, cos theres no difference in any of the polaroids   

So now Im ordering more (again) my question is - could it be expired or could it be some other reason? Anyone whose had experience with this please weigh in!

Kara


----------



## sillyphaunt (Jul 12, 2005)

You could just say you MEANT to do that.. like artistic expression, your Blue Period? 

I have no idea, on the film, Terri will surely be along soon to solve the problem.


----------



## Karalee (Jul 12, 2005)

I could _try_ that but I'm sure that you guys dont all want to have a stinkin blue polaroid transfer :lmao:


----------



## terri (Jul 12, 2005)

Actually a blue transfer sounds kinda cool....  

Is it a pure blue, or does it have that distinct *cyan* tone that 669 can have? (More greenish blue.) 
Was the film at room temp when you started? 669 is famous for keeping that cyan cast, if it's too cool. 

You're using the Vivitar, right? Correct me if I'm wrong, but you can add gelatin filters if you want. To ease a cyan cast, you should add a red (magenta) and yellow filter. You should see more normal tones with added color filtration, but then of course it's trial by error and can burn some more prints. 

I say, send us the blue transfers, regardless of whether you do more or not "normally". Got any pastel (chalk) pencils? If it's a pretty blue, you could enhance it with a darker blue or violet in the shadows and, depending on the image, it could look totally surreal.  There are plenty of artists who deliberately add filtration to get this effect, you know. 

And remember, there are really damn few pieces that can be called "mistakes" with this process. Why do you think I love it so much?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Image transfers by nature are imperfect, mysterious things that rely heavily on the viewer's interpretation of Impressionism. Some may strike you more deeply than others, but really, unless you've literally lost all the dyes during the transfer, few can be called "mistakes". :heart: 

Who else wants to see Karalee's "Blue Series"? :thumbup:


----------



## Karalee (Jul 12, 2005)

Well the thing is that there is *zero* detail - the whole thing is blue. I'm really disappointed :roll: oh yes I know, woe is me :lmao:

Ill take a picture in a bit and show you how much you don't want blue transfers


----------



## terri (Jul 12, 2005)

Karalee said:
			
		

> Well the thing is that there is *zero* detail - the whole thing is blue. I'm really disappointed :roll: oh yes I know, woe is me :lmao:
> 
> Ill take a picture in a bit and show you how much you don't want blue transfers


 You're not getting_ any_ image projected onto the film? Is that what's happening? It may or may not be the film, then. When's the last time you used the Vivitar - has it been in good working order? 

It's been a long time since I used 669, are you sure you pulled the dark slide? (I don't remember if it auto-ejects when you put in the film pack!)


----------



## Karalee (Jul 12, 2005)

Yep I pulled the dark slide, I also loaded the 2nd packet into the polaroid camera, being as its my first time actually using the vivitar, I thought it could be operator error, but Im still getting the same thing.

Ill scan one of the roids to show you, back in a bit.


----------



## Karalee (Jul 12, 2005)

Well theyve scanned a lot darker than what they actually look like.






And I have no idea what the ghostly things are on the actual polaroids  :er:


----------



## ferny (Jul 12, 2005)

Best I can do is say, try this link. Hopefully it'll help in some way. I remember it saying something about blue prints. I think it means you didn't pull the film apart quick enough. 
http://www.polaroid.com/service/userguides/photographic/packfilms_guide.pdf

Yours look pretty black to me. Like there wasn't enough exposure.


----------



## terri (Jul 12, 2005)

I would have been tempted to blame the Vivitar, since you don't have a working history with it. BUT - since you've tested the _other_ pack on your camera and are getting the same results, I'd say you were due some new film, Missy. How bizarre, and I haven't a clue. :scratch:

I'd call Polaroid's technical assistance/help line (it's on the site, under "creative" I believe) and have the batch or Lot# from this film ready to give them. Who knows, they might already know about it and are waiting for consumers to call! 

I'm going to be curious to know what happens!


----------



## Karalee (Jul 12, 2005)

Thanks guys, I was so disappointed yesterday I marched right to my computer to order from bh  that'll teach me for not sticking with what works. On the bright side I did get a refund from the ebayer that sold me the film.


----------



## terri (Jul 12, 2005)

Karalee said:
			
		

> Thanks guys, I was so disappointed yesterday I marched right to my computer to order from bh  that'll teach me for not sticking with what works. *On the bright side I did get a refund from the ebayer that sold me the film.*


 That explains SO much. :mrgreen: 

I'm just glad it's not the Vivitar!


----------



## Karalee (Jul 12, 2005)

Yah I know  but It *did* say guaranteed to work :lmao:


----------

